# Constrictor knot



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

Can some one point to a video tying the constrictor not for pouches and tubes.

Thanks

Dan


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

... and many more ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks Charles that last one is what I was looking for......

Inyop this is for every one what are the pros and cons of this method?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi I like that "what knot" app it's free maybe it's interesting for you and has a lot of good knots
Thanks Charles for the video collection 
Cheers


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I do not know ot the last method, but I know for the constrictor knot:

pros: once tied, it holds like he*l;

cons: once tied it holds like he*l;

cheers,

jazz


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

I use this knot exclusively ! Can't for the life of me get rubber knots to tie properly lol


----------



## dave4100 (Feb 5, 2015)

I also use this knot. I use waxed string I get from Jo-Anns .


----------

